# What grade to start with?



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a 10Gallon cycling. It will be a CRS only tank. I need some suggestion on what grade? and how many to start with? I have never tried CRS before so any suggestion and comment will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

To get your feet wet, I would suggest C, B, or A (with C being the hardiest). Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Go with A grade as they fare well and are pretty hardy. If you're using ada soil make sure its fully cycled, ada can take up to 2 months to stabilize....


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I started with 10 Grade A CRS about 4 months ago and now have around 60. Lots of driftwood and plants with ADA Amazonia II in a 20G

Colors are pretty nice on the shrimp and they are (mine anyways) very hardy (haven't lost any (knock on wood)


----------

